# If You Could Only Choose ONE, which Would It Be: DOG or CAT??



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2014)

Easy or Tuff Choice: CAT or DOG?

View attachment 7982


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2014)

Easy ...  Dog person.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh, my. How to choose. I have a cat, and I'd have a dog, too, if I had room for one. I love cats and dogs. Dog sitting as we speak. Actually, dog sitting is a good deal for me (besides getting paid) because I have all the fun of a dog (sometimes more than one) and none of the expense!


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

I love Kitty cats, but you have to keep up with the litterbox, so I choose Puppy dogs, just open the door, and they're out the door to do their business. :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

Tough one for me too, as I have a cat and a dog.  I guess if I had to choose, even though I can call myself a cat person, I'd choose a dog.  They can accompany me on walks outside of the home, and rides in the car.  Butttt....if I was older and not able to get out much, I'd prefer a cat.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2014)

NO question about it.................DOG !


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2014)

At present we are pet-less...but it would be tuff for me to choose.  It has always been the individual dog or cat that won me over...I'll hav'ta sleep on it. 

View attachment 7983


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 23, 2014)

I love other people's dogs...but I am and always have been a cat person. I am just always happy to see people happy with their pets and treating them well...


----------



## Kaya (Jun 23, 2014)

Dog.


----------



## Bee (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll stick with me budgie.:bigwink:


----------



## Justme (Jun 24, 2014)

I prefer my tarantula spider! We have had loads of cats and dogs over the years, but when the last one died in 2002 I put my foot down. I was the poor idiot who had the job of looking after them, and walking the flipping dogs!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

Bee said:


> I'll stick with me budgie.:bigwink:



Good show!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

I would choose a dog.  You can hang out with a dog


----------



## Steve (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely a dog and a smaller one at that.. We now have a toy Pomeranian and we simply love her..
We had both cats and dogs before but my wife was always sick from the cat.. Allergic to the dander..

Can't leave ANY animal out the door alone around here.. It wouldn't last one minute with all the wildlife just outside our house....
Besides, responsible owners always "stoop and scoup"......


----------



## Raven (Jun 24, 2014)

We do not have a pet now but over the years we had two lovely border collies, one at a time.
They lived to a good old age and were great companions.  If we got another dog now it would likely out live us
and someone else would have to care for our pet, so we just remember the good dogs that we had.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've always been a cat person until Bella came to live with me.......love that dog.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Dog for me but I love all animals.


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

Two dogs have shared my life; a red poodle and a white sharpia. One as a young man, the other in retirement. I have never been owned by a cat. Of course if necessary I would choose a dog, but my dog days are over. There will be no more animals in my life unless I meet them on the trail. I have owned two raccoons. One rode a bike with me for several years. When I'd start up my old Harley, he'd coming running and jump up on the gas tank, always ready to go.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm with you. Had many over the years, Two of them lived as long as 11 and 14 years.


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Bet you got some funny double takes with your raccoon buddy Drifter. I can just picture it. :magnify:  :lofl:


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> At present we are pet-less...but it would be tuff for me to choose.  It has always been the individual dog or cat that won me over...I'll hav'ta sleep on it.
> 
> View attachment 7983





I loved Cat/Dog..My granddaughter and I used to watch it, when she was young..


----------



## Harley (Jun 24, 2014)

I love animals, but, I am a cat woman..


Growing up, we had a skunk and a monkey along the way. My mother was a rescuer..


----------



## Mollie (Jun 24, 2014)

I would prefer a dog out of the two. I have nothing against cats, they are so playful, and friendly.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2014)

I am both a Dog and Cat lover, so really can't say.  I have both and would be happy either way.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 24, 2014)

Dog person all the way.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2014)

I adore Dogs...and am totally allergic to cats, So a  Dog every time for me!


----------



## Pam (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely prefer dogs. However, since having to say goodbye to my little dog earlier this year, I will not be having anymore.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> I love Kitty cats, but you have to keep up with the litterbox, so I choose Puppy dogs, just open the door, and they're out the door to do their business. :tapfoot:




But..But dont you go out and pick it and bag it?


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 24, 2014)

I love dogs as long as somebody else owns them.  I have 4 indoor cats here thats enough for me.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2014)

Easy one for me. A Shih Tzu.


----------



## pattydi (Jun 24, 2014)

I would have to choose a dog.  I had cats as a child and I loved them all, but I've had dogs as an adult.  My current one is a mutt, part shepherd, part golden, part chow, who knows.  Some one put her out when she was about a year old and she found her way to a friend's house.  They knew I had lost one of my dogs a few months earlier and thought I might be ready for a replacement.  It turned out to be on my birthday and I knew it was meant to be.  That was about 12 years ago.  I love medium to large dogs but I think my next one will be smaller.


----------



## Misty (Jun 24, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Easy one for me. A Shih Tzu.



I have a friend who has 2 Shih Tzu's she's had since they were puppy's, Pappy, and another friend who has one also, and they are really nice dogs....very loving and intelligent.


----------



## RCynic (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, for me it's a cat. I've had both. We have 4 cats now and the litter box isn't that big a deal to me (and yeah, I'm the one who does it). I find most dogs are too excitable. I like a cat's more laid back disposition.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 24, 2014)

Dog ......... Here boy and he comes. Cat B...... hides!!!!


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

View attachment 8015


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Kim, You and you pooch were set for the holiday. Your the cutesy though! :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

Cute Kim!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd have to pick a dog.  I suppose I am much more of a dog-person, although I love kitties too, dogs are just special to me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

omygosh Kim, that is sooooooooooo cute!!  That lil he/she looks like Bambi, the pup I babysit, Mini Pin?? Denise


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

Denise, Do you want a big dog or a little one?  :dog:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Ina,

I had a little dog, my ppms dog toney  peke, pom, malt.& sht-zu  But next time, I think I would like to have a big dog.  They seem the last to get homes many times, and I would also like to be sure to have a big enough feller, or girl that could hike with me  I've never had a big dog of my own, so I would love that.  Probably a golden mix of some sort, lab, or retriever mix, but who knows.  It's like falling in love, your eyes meet across a crowded doggy shelter, and you know "that's your baby"


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hi Ina,
> 
> I had a little dog, my ppms dog toney  peke, pom, malt.& sht-zu  But next time, I think I would like to have a big dog.  They seem the last to get homes many times, and I would also like to be sure to have a big enough feller, or girl that could hike with me  I've never had a big dog of my own, so I would love that.  Probably a golden mix of some sort, lab, or retriever mix, but who knows.  It's like falling in love, your eyes meet across a crowded doggy shelter, and you know "that's your baby"



Big dogs are great protectors when trained right.  Little ones are easier to walk... for me anyway.


----------



## Justme (Jun 25, 2014)

If I had to have a dog I would choose a German Shepherd, having been brought up with them. I cannot abide those small dogs who are usually yappy and snappy, YUCK!


----------



## MaryB (Jun 25, 2014)

Until the last fifteen years there has always been a dog in my life,usually English Bull Terriers. I love all dogs when they are well trained, don't like the ones that their owners can't control, but that isn't the dogs fault really. I would love another dog eventually, never had a cat. We are travelling quite often now though so it wouldn't be fair to have one just yet.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a real nice large fence in dog park nearby where I ride my bike,its divided into 2 parts large dogs/small dogs. Plenty of water and ever a small child pool for those dogs to run and have fun.
I sat on the fence nearby to watch them, seems the biggest problem are the owners who just cant sit down and let the dogs play with one another. The are always calling them and dragging them over to the water and yelling "DRINK"or something else like brush the dirt off.
I swear those dogs are looking at me saying "will you take these idiots home and let us have some fun."


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> There's a real nice large fence in dog park nearby where I ride my bike,its divided into 2 parts large dogs/small dogs. Plenty of water and ever a small child pool for those dogs to run and have fun.
> I sat on the fence nearby to watch them, seems the biggest problem are the owners who just cant sit down and let the dogs play with one another. The are always calling them and dragging them over to the water and yelling "DRINK"or something else like brush the dirt off.
> I swear those dogs are looking at me saying "will you take these idiots home and let us have some fun."



LOL 

Dogs are like kids... they love their play time. 
...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. sometimes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 26, 2014)

He's a Toy Fox Terrier.  Poor little guy broke his leg on Thanksgiving but still let me dress him up.  He's only a year and a half but has totally won over my heart.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Kim, he is adorable, love the one with the pink blanket, cute little face.


----------



## Ina (Jun 26, 2014)

Such a handsome little guy, my little Izzy is a yorkie mixed with, (said the vet), chulwawa, (sp), Mexico's little dog. He turned two on June the 18th. :dog:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 26, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> He's a Toy Fox Terrier.  Poor little guy broke his leg on Thanksgiving but still let me dress him up.  He's only a year and a half but has totally won over my heart.
> View attachment 8066
> 
> View attachment 8067



Oh he's got mine, and just with a picture  thanks for sharing him with us, what a lover


----------



## MrJim (Jun 26, 2014)

I love me some kitty cats.

Never owned a dog.

Cats all the way.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

View attachment 8121


----------



## pteacher (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## pteacher (Jun 27, 2014)

I am definitely a cat person.  They are like my kids now that my nest is empty.  I do have a "gran-dog" that comes to visit.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

pteacher said:


> i do have a "gran-dog" that comes to visit.



That's funny!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

*Progress So Far*

View attachment 8134


----------



## Kath (Jan 23, 2015)

I love most animals, especially dogs and cats.  I adopted a Corgi mix 3 years ago - she is now 7 and she's my very best buddy.  She acts like she understands me when I talk to her and follows me everywhere to make sure I'm doing OK.  I also had a cat but 2 years ago she got very sick and passed away.  I miss her every day.  I'm grateful that I have a dog - I live by myself as my husband is in hospice with advanced Parkinson's disease.  This house would be extremely quiet without Suki the dog prancing about, trying to make Mom laugh which works every time.  I sometimes think of getting another cat but I'm not really sure that Suki wants to share her parent - we're working on this.  It would be interesting to know if loving animals is a genetic thing - my daughter is a huge animal lover and she and her spouse have 5 dogs, 2 horses, 5 ducks, 24 chickens, and a cockatiel and 3 teenagers.  Anyway, in my case it's not about preferring dog or cat because they are both so very lovable.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2015)

awwwww suki is absolutely adorable, Kath....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 23, 2015)

Even though I like cats, especially cats w/an ATTITUDE, have to have a dog. Wife's allergies won't allow a cat. Next dog will be a Shih Tzu.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Even though I like cats, especially cats w/an ATTITUDE, have to have a dog. Wife's allergies won't allow a cat. Next dog will be a Shih Tzu.



Love Shih tzus...    I have a purebred named Monroe...  what a great dog..  very calm and quiet.   I also have a Shorkie..  half Shih Tzu and half Yorkshire Terrier named Murphy.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 23, 2015)

Dog.... Allergic to cats


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 23, 2015)

Always been dogs for me. My avatar is my current pal. But who knows......if I reach my 80's and pretty much just stay at home a cat might be ok at that point due to the low maintance factor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

I can tell you from experience... Five cats are a whole lot less trouble than one dog.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have one cat and one dog, if I had to choose it would be the dog.  I agree cats are less trouble and I used to be strictly a cat person until I got Bella.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2015)

I just happened upon this thread ... about what you'd expect, isn't it?  Half 'n half ... more or less.

I'd always had dogs.  A German Shepherd, years ago, was the best kid-sitter ever!  We had a whole playscape set up in the back yard.  Front had trees and lovely grass ... until ... until the neighborhood moms realized they could send their little ones down the street to my front yard and the dog would patrol the yard.  Kids could go side-to-side up to my driveway and next door neighbor's driveway ... or they could go as far as the street.  Anything more and the dog would head butt them back into safe territory.

Always rescues.  Always dogs until my daughter talked me into a Siamese rescue.  Choca lived to be 24 years old and if ever an animal can be one's "soul-mate", she was the one.  Miss her still.  Now I have another rescue, a not so beautiful, but sincerely loving little Tortie.

If I had to choose?  I couldn't.

Rocky


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 23, 2015)

We do not have a pet now mostly because losing one brings such pain but over the years we have had both.  Our current situation would best suit a cat.  We love 'em both! If I had to choose only one it would probably be a cat!


----------



## Cinnamon (Jan 23, 2015)

Definitely dog for me, although I like cats.  I've always been a dog person.:dog:


----------



## oakapple (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't decide! Like them both equally, for different reasons.Easier to have a cat though, and why litter trays? Our cats have always gone outside whenever they like.A dog is more of a companion, and you do more walking with them, but there is always the 'uh oh, look at that huge dog coming our way' factor if you want to ward off a dog-fight.Plus all that picking up of dog poo [shudder.]You can also leave a cat home alone for the day, and they won't pine for you like a dog.I'm talking myself into prefer a cat mode here I think.


----------



## Kath (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks very much, Holly, for liking my dog!


----------



## GDAD (Jan 23, 2015)

*Dog:  Australian Kelpie>>>Sheep Dog*


----------



## Kath (Jan 23, 2015)

Rocky, your story about your kid-sitting dog was so amazing!  You sound like a huge fan of pets!  My pets have all been rescues, too, except one - I went to the Atlanta Cat Show one year and boom! the next thing I know I'm bringing home a Persian kitten!  I had him for 16 years and I sure miss him!  I adopted my present dog on the Internet - I am so lucky to have gotten a very sweet, lovable, well-behaved dog without seeing her in person first.  What's it like to live in Austin?  My son and his family live there because his job took him there.  I think they like it pretty well but are maybe not too fond of the hot weather.  Every city has its plusses and minuses.  I was born and raised in Washington, DC - pretty city but wretched traffic and unreal humidity!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I can tell you from experience... Five cats are a whole lot less trouble than one dog.


Not for me. I would be running to the drug store constantly for sinus meds.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

I have 5 cats and 4 dogs..  They all take turns being my favorite... but I must admit to having a soft spot for Pete my Australian Shepard mix.  But he is the most challenging for sure.  A real pain in the patoot.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 23, 2015)

If I really wanted a pet and could have one where I lived, it would be a dog. Dogs aren't allowed where I live so decision made for me.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had many cats over the years but none now.  I really love cats, but lately have started to appreciate dogs.  However, I think I'm going to be without a pet for the time being and see if I can get used to it.


----------



## Lon (Jan 23, 2015)

A dog for sure. I prefer the dependent nature of the dog to the independent nature of the cat.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2015)

I love dogs, but I'd definitely want to be reincarnated as a cat. 

 I have this theory: dogs were used car salesman, TV evangelists, or sleazy defense lawyers in their previous lives.  They have a lot of karma to work off before they can shuffle off this mortal coil, so they patiently put up with a lot of stuff from humans...having to do stupid pet tricks, kids crawling all over them, getting stepped on a lot, etc.  The more they suffer, the faster they'll get to move on to a higher life form, so they're only too happy to suffer.  Cats, on the other hand, apparently have been saints, martyrs, and elementary school teachers in their previous lives and thus have nothing left to prove.  They don't have to atone for anything and they *won't* suffer human fools gracefully.  Cats do not subscribe to the Burger King credo.....you either get it *their* way or you don't get the sonofabitch at all.  

How could you NOT want to be a cat?


----------



## Kitties (Jan 23, 2015)

CATS!!!!!!! I wouldn't want to live without them.

I did for six months after my last old girl died and I adopted the two kittens (they'll be 4 this April) I finally had the apartment all set up nicely and then had to take everything away as the little angels took over their domain. It's their home too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2015)

woof !


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2015)

Dogs, always.  I love labrador retrievers and I always have at  least two -- rescues, of course.  Couldn't live without my doggies.  I have dog doors into my enclosed backyard, so they can come and go as they please.  Poop-scooping is not my favorite pastime, but it's a necessary evil and a small price to pay for the love and companionship and laughs they give me.


----------

